# Net_config_radio

## eggsome

Okay so I'm going to be showing my extreme ignorance by posting this, but here goes...

I have recently acquired a DLINK DWL-G122 (rev b1) wireless usb connector.

After looking at the three main methods of setup (vendor drivers, ural-linux, ndiswrapper) the instructions at [url]http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_rt2500[/url] seemed to be the simplest/best.

So I start to follow the instructions, and it says "Enable CONFIG_NET_RADIO" (among others) - I think to myself, didn't I already do the wireless thing in the kernel config menu? Ahh well, should be right... not.

So I follow the rest of the instructions until I get to:

emerge net-wireless/rt2570

!ERROR!

You did not enable CONFIG_NET_RADIO, you are a very bad boy, ect.

So where is the config located that would allow me to enable that setting, I don't remember anything like that in the text menu for configuring the kernel compile...

----------

## HeXiLeD

Once in the kernel menu type   :Arrow:  / and then search by keywords. This will help you find everything  you need.

```
Symbol: NET_RADIO [=y]                                                                                                                                                                                

 Prompt: Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions                                                                                                                                     

   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig:8                                                                                                                                                           

   Depends on: NET && !UML && NETDEVICES                                                                                                                                                                

   Location: 

     -> Device Drivers

       -> Network device support                                                                                                                                                                       

         -> Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)
```

----------

## Gentoo Bob

uh yea...uh...im having the same problem.   

here is the issue.   the version of Kernel we now have...i have 2.6.22 does not have a CONFIG_NET_RADIO or NET_RADIO.  

ndiwrapper is looking for config_net_radio and it doesnt exist....so I hope they come up with a fix soon for that.  

WE GOT A PROBLEM HOUSTON!!

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Gentoo Bob wrote:*   

> ndiwrapper is looking for config_net_radio and it doesnt exist

 

ndiswrapper was fixed months ago.

Hint: Check bugzilla first, and the other ebuilds in /usr/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper/

----------

## Gentoo Bob

if it was fixed then why am I experiencing the issue?  I had to download the source from ndiswrapper website in order for it to work.  Gentoo still hasnt released the fixed version.

----------

## CWP

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

>  *Gentoo Bob wrote:*   ndiwrapper is looking for config_net_radio and it doesnt exist 
> 
> ndiswrapper was fixed months ago.
> 
> Hint: Check bugzilla first, and the other ebuilds in /usr/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper/

 Erm... ndiswrapper v1.45 is still marked as unstable the last time I sync'd (which is just now), which is causing the stable-only folks to still have this problem. Anyone care to check whether it's ready to become stable?

----------

## PaulBredbury

It doesn't matter in the slightest whether it's "marked" stable. The mark means nothing. What matters is whether it works for you.

----------

## Gentoo Bob

Wow, who crapped in your coffee?  you hairy little monkey.

----------

## PaulBredbury

I drink tea, not coffee (my teeth are yellow-stained enough). I'm not actually this hairy in real life  :Laughing: 

Use Gentoo for a few more months. Then, "stable" will become boring, and there's some packages just around the corner, mystically marked "unstable". Foreboding. Fearful and carefully, you advance. Try one. Seems to work OK, despite the potential to destroy your house. Good, an improvement... let's try another.

Been there, a few years ago  :Wink: 

There are far more things in Gentoo than those things marked "stable".

```
$ equery list -p -o -e ndiswrapper

[ Searching for package 'ndiswrapper' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.48_rc1 (0)

 * Portage tree (/usr/portage)

[-P-] [  ] net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.44 (0)

[-P-] [ ~] net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.45 (0)

[-P-] [ ~] net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.46 (0)

[-P-] [ ~] net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.47 (0)

 * overlay tree (/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/local/portage)

[--O] [ ~] net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.48_rc1 (0)
```

Notice I'm using my own ebuild, and given back, as obvious in /usr/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper/ChangeLog

----------

## Gentoo Bob

yes i know.  I too have had a lot of hard learning issues with Gentoo and using unstable packages and upgrading.  Upgrading software in Linux period can be a pain!  I use unstable packages once in awhile and if its something simple.  Example, i recently emerged Pidgin (use to be Gaim), the pidgin packages are still masked.  

Just FYI to anyone out there, if you want to use unstable masked packages, instead of manually setting your masks for each package you can easily emerge a tool that will do it for you and put it in the approriate file package.use.

#emerge -av autounmask  

so if you want a package thats masked...just type 

#autounmask <portage package/software-version>   (example net-misc/icaclient-10)

#emerge -av icaclient  

Hope thats helpful!!

----------

